# Fridge problems



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Our fridge in our 2004 Motorhome is not working on Gas.
Dometic 7655L.
Fridge/Freezer works on 12volts and Elec.Freezer works on 
Gas but the Fridge wont. 
We had it serviced in May and since then we have a problem.
We took it to a dealer and he replace a solenoid but it still wont work when we got it home.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Make sure the 'van is as level as possible. It only needs to be 3 degrees out of vertical to stop the fridge from working properly.


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

*Fridge Problems*

Hi,

First and most obvious do you have plenty of gas?

If yes then a couple of questions

1 When you try to start the fridge on gas can you here the gas vale click in then at the end of the start cycle click off ? (you can put your ear against the lower vent to listen while someone presses the switch) 
2 Next can you hear the igniter firing for about 20 seconds (It will go tick tick tick )

If the answer is no to either then the problem needs a visit to a fridge expert.

If The answer is yes to both these questions then the gas is failing to light. You can try blowing gently into the grill or if possible remove the grill (slide clips are at the top inside edge) and the bug screen and blow directly onto the burner This moves the gas distribution into the igniter spark and away it goes 
Remember to secure the grill and screen correctly or you might loose them along the road.

Once the burner has run for a short time it should autostart by itself

This works for me We never had any trouble till we had a habitation check 
at the beginning of the year 
Tim


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

nora+neil,
I'm no expert on fridges but suspect a thermocouple or flame failure device of some hue on the fridge end of your fridge/freezer combo especially as the freezer is working on gas. I also suspect that a visit to your local service centre may be looming. If possible can you check for wires that have become disconnected at the back of the unit. Hopefully one the the MHF experts will come to your rescue

Noel


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It could be even simpler,
The pipework to the burner is actually "Bundy" brake pipe and over time the electro-plating on the inside corodes and very small flakes come off. These can partially block the gas jet at the burner causing the flame size to be small but for it not to be suficient for the fridge to work. If the Bundy pipe is disconnected from the burner (after removing the cover) the pressed stainless steel jet should fall out if the burner is tapped. Clean it out with a THIN COPPER WIRE from a bit of flex. Do not force anything bigger through the hole. Re-assemble and BINGO IT WORKS AGAIN.
If your MH is designed correctly you can access the burner via the bottom fridge vent.

Hope that helps.
C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've never had a camping fridge/freezer, just a fridge with a freezer section it it. However, surely they don't have two sets of gas burners and refrigerants, do they?

Nora & Neil says the Freezer WORKS on gas. So, IF only one burner etc., I have to ask more about the symptoms of "fridge not working on gas".

Dave


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

One more question. 
Black wire connected to bottom of fridge but not connected to anything is this normal??? Cannot see where it can be attached.

We took out fridge and gave it a good shake and then left it laying down for a couple of hours then we refit it and put it back on Gas this morning. Flames seems to be fine. Hubby gave it a good clean out. Its getting cool but nothing like our house fridge.

Tincan
See above about wire.

Spacerunner /altair
Yes it is level and new drum of gas.

Clive 
All clean out.

DABurleigh
Freezer seperate from Fridge. just one burner.

Thank again to all for support.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Then I can only think it is the QUALITY of the flame is lacking, where a few degrees warmer fridge is far more noticeable than a few degrees warmer freezer.

Flame quality is down to cleanliness of burner, jet and flue.

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I had a similar thing the other week, got the van back from dealer switched the fridge on and nothing, the freezer was very cold after about six hours tried gas still the same then I noticed the fridge was set to max so I turned it down and called the dealer they could offer no reason, during the night I heard the thermostat click in in the morning it had cooled well enough.The dealer called again saying that a thetford rep had once said they will not work when set to full on initial start-up.
Maybe this will help.

Ron :wink: 8)


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Black wire connected to bottom of fridge but not connected to anything is this normal??? Cannot see where it can be attached. 


Chausson
As I layed awake last night that thought came into my head. Will try it now. It has to be something simple as Freezer working from same burner.

Thanks.

PS Don't like to criticise. Reason we won't bring it back to service man.
He serviced boiler and fridge. He replace a board in Boiler £120 sterling.
We had left it to him for 3 hours and when we returned it was ready. His charge was €560 Euro. He is the only Truma serviceman here in Southern Ireland. Needless to say we were not happy. Our Motto next time "If its not broken don't fix it"


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*GAS JET?*

Well, my suggestion was based on my experience at Malvern this past week end. Thanks to george Collings who had the correct sized spanners to hold the burner assy and the pipe nut (11 & 12 mm).
Up market MHs do have seperate compartments for Freezer and Fridge but share the same absorbtion unit behind. I don't know if there is any way to have independant control of the two compartments. If there is then this is where to look. Or is there a plastic air flap which regulates how much cold air falls from the freezer into the fridge below? Perhaps this has fallen closed.

When we look for the complicated answers its normally the simple ones that it turns out to be.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who replied.

We took burner apart again today for the 3 time +.

We got air hose and blew it out, The flame seems to be higher now.

Now my question : How high should the flame be, some say 30 to 35mm.
Is this OK?
How do you turn flame up and down?


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Dometic Fridge RM7655L*

Hi Nora + Neil,

Its probably not related - but its possible that your fridge needs the recall for gas pipe check??

On the affected units the pipe can work loose and lead to possible gas leakage - could this be why it appears you do not have sufficient gas for it to work properly??

If you phone the Dometic freephone line they will let you know if it needs the recall to be done. FREEPHONE 00800 366 38 420

They will need all the numbers from the plate inside the fridge at the back.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Hymie.

No we had the recall done in May and had it serviced.

Then it went down hill after that.

I don't think what we did today made a difference.

Just checked freezer cold, fridge still warm.

Going to France on Sept 3rd. Will have it looked at there.


----------

